# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Probleme me jashteqitjen

## EuroStar1

A eshte normale qe mos te dalesh ne nevoje cdo dite por nje here ne tre apo kater dite ?

Ej mos u tallni se ska naj gjo tkeqe ktu

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Nuk  eshte normale nje gje qe te gjithe e kemi degjuar
mundohu mos ha shume gjera te renda per stomakun tend 
ha shume gjelle me leng edhe ka disa fruta qe te ndihmojne ne jashqitje si edhe kos apostafat per kete.....

----------


## EuroStar1

Ore nuk eshte problemi se behem kaps, hic re nuk me vjen me dal dhe kaq, kur me vjen pas tre apo kater ditesh dal shume normal, as nuk acarohem asgje. Mirpo kam degjuar qe eshte e demshme, prandaj thash te pyes njeher ketej nga lagjia jone

----------


## pranvera bica

Kujdes se nga ky fenomen demtohet zorra e trashe!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Nuk ka problem edhe nje here ne jave te dalesh , perderisa ti ske problem kur del. 
Nuk ka ndonje rregull per kete gje. Ti mund te dalesh dy here ne dite , por nqs del me veshtiresi atehere ka problem. 

Nqs dalja eshte me e rralluar se 1 here ne jave , atehere mund te keshillosh ndonje doktor per kete gje , por prape nuk eshte aq alarmante perderisa nuk ke probleme ose s'forcime kur del.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk ka problem edhe nje here ne jave te dalesh , perderisa ti ske problem kur del. 
> Nuk ka ndonje rregull per kete gje. Ti mund te dalesh dy here ne dite , por nqs del me veshtiresi atehere ka problem. 
> 
> Nqs dalja eshte me e rralluar se 1 here ne jave , atehere mund te keshillosh ndonje doktor per kete gje , por prape nuk eshte aq alarmante perderisa nuk ke probleme ose s'forcime kur del.


Normalisht ha ushqim dmth , cdo dreke patjeter qe konsumoj gjellen, sallaten dhe fruta. I ha te tre vaktet dhe pi shum lengje. Mirpo sic kam degjuar duhet patjeter te dalesh nje here ne dite. Nderkohe qe une dal dy here ose tre ne jave dhe sic e kam thene nuk kam asnje lloj problemi gjat jashtqitjes. 

Faleminderit per interesimin Smth_Poetic

ps; Ore pse e keni mare me kaq te veshtir kete teme. Njerez jemi , kemi dhe nevoja personale.

Pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## teta

sa per info,mund ta perdorje termin  problemet me defekim apo feces ect ect se kjo qe ke perdorur ti eshte per tu qortuar edhe femijet e shkolles fillore.
Nuk ka arsyetim se nuk e njef mjekesin se nje klikim i thjesht ne internet te meson se si te shprehesh per kete problem

se dyti,personat me defekim te ngadalshem ,jan persona me metabulizem te ngadalsuar pasoj e se ciles levizja e zorrve eshte i cik me e ngadalsuar,nuk eshte asigje patologjike ketu vetem nese ka kohezgjatje te gjate athere duhet perdorur  relaxata defekues here pas here.
pacim

----------


## dardajan

> Ore nuk eshte problemi se behem kaps, hic re nuk me vjen me dal dhe kaq, kur me vjen pas tre apo kater ditesh dal shume normal, as nuk acarohem asgje. Mirpo kam degjuar qe eshte e demshme, prandaj thash te pyes njeher ketej nga lagjia jone


Dalja  jashte,  Jashteqitja  apo  "Defekimi"  qe  nuk  eshte  fjale  shqip  por  po  e  pershtas  pasi nuk  gjej  dot  fjalen  e  sakte,  eshte  nje  nga  simptomat  e  para  qe  te  pyet  nje  Natyropat,  sepse  nga  pergjgja  e  kesaj  pyetje  mund  te  kuptoje  shum  gjera.
Ne  rastin  tend  konkret  nuk  eshte  aspak  normale  qe  nje  individ  te Deffekoje  nje  here  ne  2  dite  apo  me  shume.

Ushqimet  duhet  te  dalin si  jashteqitje  nga  organizmi  yne  nga  8 deri 16 ore  nga  momenti  qe pertypet, gelltitet  dhe  cohet  ne  stomak.
 Ushqimet  e  lengshme  si  supa pa  mish,  kosi, por  jo  tave  kosi  me  mish,  pra  flas  vetem  per  lengje,  pra  supra  me  perime,  e  zarzavate  duan  nga 8-10  ore  qe  te  dalin  si  jashteqitje.
Ushqimet e  perziera leng+grosh, ose leng+qofte  ose  byrek  me spinaq, etj  duan  nga  10 deri  14  ore  qe  te  dalin  si  jahteqitje.
Ushqimet  e  forta  ose  te  ngurta  si  piza,  mishi, byrek me mish, grosh  me  mish, etj..  duan  nga  14deri 16 ore  te dalin  si  jashteqitje.

Normalisht  njeriu  ne  momentin  qe  mbaron  ushqimin  duhet  te  dale  jashte,  per  kete  aktivizohet  nje  stimul  nga  vete  ushqimi  kur  pertypet  dhe  kur  bie  ne  stomak  qe  lajmeron  trurin  se  po  vjen  ushqim  i fresket  dhe  ai  qe  gjendet  ne  intestino  duhet   te  dale  jashte. Truri  nepermjet  sistemit  nervor  eshte  i  lidhur  me  intestinon  aktivizon  Peristalsin Intestinale  qe  ben  te  mundur  jashteqitjen. Peristalsi  eshte  nje  fenomen  ondulator  dmth  qe  intestino  lirohet  dhe  shtrengohet  ritmikisht  duke  e cuar  "Ushqimin"  gjithmon  perpara. Ky  fenomen  mundesohet  nga  muskujt  e  vete  intestinos  dhe  nuk  eshte  i  ndjeshem  nga  ne.

Por nga  menyra  e  te  kequshyerit  peristalsi  intestinale eshte  bllokuar  ose  si  i  thon  ne  Italisht "Intestino Pigro"  dmth  intestino  dembel.

Cfar  ndodh  kur  ushqimi  qendron  me  shum  se  16  ore  ne intestino?

Nese  ke  ngrene  proteina  ato  proliferizohen, putrefazohen, dhe  nese  ke  ngrene  karboidrate  ato  fermentohen,  zakonisht  jane  te  dyja  dhe  demet  jane  te  medha,  sidomos  ne  drejtim  te  imunitetit,  pasi  ato  substanza  mund  te  hyjne  ne  gjak  nepermjet  intestinos  dhe  te  arrijne  ne  Melci.

Problem  tjeter  eshte  demtimi  i  villeve  intestinale,  pra  i vet  intestinos,  duke  shkaktuar  mungese  vitaminash  e  mineralesh. Dhe  i  ndryshimit  te diametrit  te  intestinos  qe  mund  te  krijoje  diverticoli,   qe  jane  qeska  te  vogla  pergjat  intestinos ne  anet  e tij.
Nese  jashteqitja  shkon  ne  fund  te  ujit, dhe  bie  ere  te  rende,  dmth  qe  nuk  je  ushqyer  ne  menyre  korrekte,  dhe  nese  plluskon  dhe  nuk  bie  ere  apo  ka  ere  deri diku  te  kendshme  si  psh  tek  femijet  e vegjel,  dmth  se  je  ushqyer  ne  menyre  korrekte.
Ka  edhe  probleme  te  tjera  por  mjafton  me  kaq,  per  te  dhene idene  se  duhet  te  ndryshosh  menyren  e  te  ushqyerit  nese  do  qe  neser  te  jeshe  me  mire.

----------


## EuroStar1

dardajan ushqimin e  kam perfekt dhe ere te rende kur dal nuk mban. Tani pa ere fare nuk eshte se njeri jam , nuk jam fabrik parfumi  :perqeshje:  po e kam fjalen qe nuk ndihet aspak po te thuash.

Desha te pyes , a ndikon dicka si psh cigarja, alkoli apo kafja ?

Ose ndonje keshille keshtu paraprake, se nese me keshillon po shkoj edhe te vizitohem. Mbaj mend para 5 vjetesh, kisha nje dhimbje ne anen e djathte ( si therje ) u bera merak dhe shkova te vizitohem se thash ndonje gje serjoze se kisha gati nje jave qe po me dhimbte. Pas ekografise mjeku me tha qe duhet te haja nga pak 5-6 here ne dite qe zorra e trash te mos krijonte boshlleqe ( ata e quanin semundjen gazoza ) pra qe krijon gazra e ku e di une. Tashi, prap para nja dy vitesh me kapi nje dhimbje e forte stomaku shkova ne spital me bene nja 3 gjilpera dhe me thane qe duhet te beja sonden. Sonden nuk e bera se ishta prishur dhe ne Tirane nuk kishin sonde te holle por te trashe 
. Kjo ishte sa per te me mare ndonje lek me duket se me tha hajde te klinika private se atje kam sonde te holl. Nejse, nuk shkova hic jo per 80.000 lek qe me kerkoj po e di ti , kur behemi pak mire ja varim ne.

Faleminderit per kohen dhe keshillat.

Pershendetje

----------


## dardajan

> dardajan ushqimin e  kam perfekt dhe ere te rende kur dal nuk mban. Tani pa ere fare nuk eshte se njeri jam , nuk jam fabrik parfumi  po e kam fjalen qe nuk ndihet aspak po te thuash.
> 
> Desha te pyes , a ndikon dicka si psh cigarja, alkoli apo kafja ?
> 
> Ose ndonje keshille keshtu paraprake, se nese me keshillon po shkoj edhe te vizitohem. Mbaj mend para 5 vjetesh, kisha nje dhimbje ne anen e djathte ( si therje ) u bera merak dhe shkova te vizitohem se thash ndonje gje serjoze se kisha gati nje jave qe po me dhimbte. Pas ekografise mjeku me tha qe duhet te haja nga pak 5-6 here ne dite qe zorra e trash te mos krijonte boshlleqe ( ata e quanin semundjen gazoza ) pra qe krijon gazra e ku e di une. Tashi, prap para nja dy vitesh me kapi nje dhimbje e forte stomaku shkova ne spital me bene nja 3 gjilpera dhe me thane qe duhet te beja sonden. Sonden nuk e bera se ishta prishur dhe ne Tirane nuk kishin sonde te holle por te trashe 
> . Kjo ishte sa per te me mare ndonje lek me duket se me tha hajde te klinika private se atje kam sonde te holl. Nejse, nuk shkova hic jo per 80.000 lek qe me kerkoj po e di ti , kur behemi pak mire ja varim ne.
> 
> Faleminderit per kohen dhe keshillat.
> 
> Pershendetje


Sigurisht  qe  mund  te  ndikojne  te  treja,  mundohu  ti  ulesh  nga  pak  te  treja,  dhe  ha  pak  me  shume  fruta, pi  me  shum  lengje,  dhe  sidomos  ha  me  shum  fibra,  dmth  ushqim  me  fibra  sic  jane  bamjet,spinaqi,bishtajat,sallata, ananasi,etj..

----------


## Ksanthi

> dardajan ushqimin e  kam perfekt dhe ere te rende kur dal nuk mban. Tani pa ere fare nuk eshte se njeri jam , nuk jam fabrik parfumi  po e kam fjalen qe nuk ndihet aspak po te thuash.



Goxha sqarim ky  hahaaaaaaaa
Shiko po nuk dole 4-5 dite duhet te besh klizma .
Nqs nuk te ndihmojne ushqimet ka vaj ne farmaci ose ipotheta qe vihen tek vendi delikat dhe je ok.

----------


## fattlumi

Perdore peme dhe perime shume,largoju ushqimeve te thata,posaqerisht mishit te paketuar(sallamet e ndryshme etj).Birra eshte e mire ne keto raste pasi smalti i birres ndihmon ne te tilla raste.Aktivitetet fizike jane te pazevendesueshme.
Nuk eshte e sakte qe nuk  eshte e rendesishme se sa here del per nevoje per nje jave,pasiqe nese e sheh ne menyre logjike tere ate ushqim qe e fut ne organizem brenda nje dite dhe ti del nje here ose 2 here ne jave atehere logjikisht kjo nuk eshte diqka ne rregull.Duhet pasur kujdes ne ushqim,jo vetem ne ate se qka fut ne goje mirepo edhe ne ate se sa i qet keto mbetje te ushqimit jashte.Njejte eshte edhe me lengjet,perkatesisht ujin.

----------


## loneeagle

Nuk eshte normale por nje perqindje teper e larte e popullsis vuajne nga i njejti problem. Thone qe nje diet e shendetshme ndihmon per nje problem te tille. good luck!

----------


## thirsty

http://thumb.badcut.com/2011/09/funny146.jpg

----------


## Engjellushe

Fig dhe kivi dorr me 1 thojn.....

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> A eshte normale qe mos te dalesh ne nevoje cdo dite por nje here ne tre apo kater dite ?
> 
> Ej mos u tallni se ska naj gjo tkeqe ktu


EuroStar1 *shpejte me shuke te gjinikologu  lexo ketu*

http://www.medinfo.de/index-r-1369-t...n+und+Darm.htm

----------


## Dorontina

> sa per info,mund ta perdorje termin  problemet me defekim apo feces ect ect se kjo qe ke perdorur ti eshte per tu qortuar edhe femijet e shkolles fillore.
> Nuk ka arsyetim se nuk e njef mjekesin se nje klikim i thjesht ne internet te meson se si te shprehesh per kete problem
> 
> se dyti,personat me defekim te ngadalshem ,jan persona me metabulizem te ngadalsuar pasoj e se ciles levizja e zorrve eshte i cik me e ngadalsuar,nuk eshte asigje patologjike ketu vetem nese ka kohezgjatje te gjate athere duhet perdorur  relaxata defekues here pas here.
> pacim



epni keshilla e jo  urdhera, qe ne fillim e ka ber ket  kerkes postuesi i temes.
une lexoj shum gjera ne forume franqeze e habiteni qfar pergjegje interesante epin njerzit se sado te dishem qe te jemi perpall nji enigme jemi pesimist dhe kerkojme pergjegje te sakt apo perkrahje miqsore, kjo mungon ne shoqrin ton.

qirat relax perdoren kur je i ber kaps e jo per qef se nuk merren sa me u zbraz me zor.
defektimi asht sipas personit dhe metabolizmit siq e ceket edhe ju, por nese don patjeter me mesu metabolizmin me dal per qdo dit une njof persona te medicines qe ne mengjes pin kafe dhe duhan dhe kjo favorizon defektimin (jashtqitjen).
bon edhe me pi nji got uj te vokt ne tesull edhe kjo favorizon, edhe me hanger perime te ziera .Buka asht ajo qe ngadalson metabolizmin asht qokollada qe ben kaps .
dhe duhet me pi uj se paku 1 liter ne dite.

nji keshill; mos i epni zor se dalin probleme tjera ....hemoroîdet!

----------


## xani1

Unë kam një pyetje pak jashtë temës, por e afërt me të. Një i njohur i jep nipit 10 vjeë tableta MINIRIN qö tö mos laget, permjerret, natën dhe po ndikuakan shumë mirë. Një doktor  e pyeta, e ai më tha se këto tableta janë të rrezikshme, ngase mund ta lënë steril djalin. A ka lexuar dikush lidhur me këto tableta.

----------


## Marya

> Unë kam një pyetje pak jashtë temës, por e afërt me të. Një i njohur i jep nipit 10 vjeë tableta MINIRIN qö tö mos laget, permjerret, natën dhe po ndikuakan shumë mirë. Një doktor  e pyeta, e ai më tha se këto tableta janë të rrezikshme, *ngase mund ta lënë steril djalin*. A ka lexuar dikush lidhur me këto tableta.


jo nuk eshte e vertete, nuk mbetet steril nga minirin

----------


## EuroStar1

> EuroStar1 *shpejte me shuke te gjinikologu  lexo ketu*
> 
> http://www.medinfo.de/index-r-1369-t...n+und+Darm.htm


Tallu ti tallu

Nuk di Doichlandshe une  :perqeshje:

----------

